# Need a good brisket recipe...



## monctynj (May 10, 2011)

Hey Everyone...gonna use the Weber Smokey Mountain Cooker for the first time this weekend and was wondering where I can find a good recipe.  Thanks!


----------



## fpnmf (May 10, 2011)

Try using the handy dandy search tool up top!!

  Craig


----------



## SmokinAl (May 10, 2011)

Here's one I did a while back.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/105041/weekend-brisket-burnt-ends-qview-galore


----------



## coffee_junkie (May 10, 2011)

If it is your first smoke ever I would go with a pork butt or a fattie....Brisket is not a novice piece of meat IMO


----------



## alelover (May 10, 2011)

Too many variables involved you may be unaware of. I wanted to do a brisket first time. Cooler heads prevailed and I listened to them. Glad I did. Pork butts are good 1st smokes. They are much more forgiving if something goes awry. A brisket can take a really long time and if you are not proficient in the fire control of your new smoker you could be in for a long hard ride.


----------



## jirodriguez (May 10, 2011)

Grats on your new smoker, and I would agree with the others - start with something a little more foregiving. The WSM's tend to run hot for the first 6 or 8 smokes which is not good for cooking a brisket. If you want a quick easy smoke go with ribs and chicken, if you want a longer more challenging smoke do a pork butt - a longer smoke, but still a very foregiving piece of meat if your temps get away from you.

Regardless of what you smoke make sure you get a couple of digital probe thermometers, accurate thermometers are a must have for any smoker.


----------



## fife (May 10, 2011)

Good luck


----------



## alblancher (May 10, 2011)

If you do decide to do the brisket and it comes out a bit dry or doesn't cook all the way remember you can put it in the oven with a bit of sauce, liquid and bake it slow to tender it up.  Even put it on top the stove and do a braise.

A lot of people put the brisket on the smoker for a couple of hours to get the smoke flavor then transfer to the cooktop or oven.  I think that is a mortal sin but I have done it and it does produce a good meal if you are still learning or run out of time to tend the smoker.

Al


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 10, 2011)

Alblancher, being the cooks we are,I had a feeling you were going to say that
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Alblancher means well, but saving the mistake is how Chefs workLOL.

Welcome and actually;IMHO-I would start with a Pork Butt as it is very forgiving,Briskets-NO!

   I'm convinced that you would not have the patience the sit and NOT want to open that door
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





It's my thought that leaving your Brisket in with NO PEEKING for the hours it takes for it to melt

into delicious , tender Heaven.After you learn'REAL' patience, you shouldn't waste your $$$.

   Sorry,Al, and NJ,but these are hard times and I just thought you mioght need the heads up?

If not, disregard this message and I'll go to the Penalty Box
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Stan   aka   oldschool

Have fun and...


----------

